# What Day is JSA Paid Out On



## Edel V (13 Apr 2010)

Just wondering what day JSA is normally paid out on or is it different for everybody. I've finally been approved after a very long wait and am just wondering what day I can expect to be paid on.


----------



## gillarosa (13 Apr 2010)

Hi Edel,

I got a form when I was approved from my local SWO giving me the exact day it was collectable from the PO, in my case it was Wednesdays and it was always collectable on Wednesday's, I would recommend you find out your exact day either from your local SWO of by asking the staff at your PO if its on your claim on the screen as you only have a short period of time (I think 6 days) to collect your weekly payment before its deemed uncollected and you are deemed 'signed off'.


----------



## annamarie87 (13 Apr 2010)

You could also visit your post office where you will be collecting your payment. bring your social welfare card and ID,they may be able to check on the system when it is due. i used get paid on a thursday,now that iv changed location its a friday so can depend on that also.


----------



## Edel V (13 Apr 2010)

Thanks for the replies, was on the phone to them this morning and they have told me the claim is approved and all relevant information will be posted out to me. Am too impatient so thought I would ask here, looks like it could be any day of the week for payment so will just wait for the letter to arrive


----------

